

Go to Newsweek.com, press ↑, ↑, ↓, ↓, ←, →, ←, →, B, A, hit Enter - derekc

Go to Newsweek.com, press ↑, ↑, ↓, ↓, ←, →, ←, →, B, A, hit Enter<p>Credit goes to Reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/cf02e/go_to_newsweekcom_press_b_a_hit_enter/
======
byoung2
Here are more sites that feature the Konami code:
<http://konamicodesites.com/> (note: you have to perform the Konami code to
enter that site!)

~~~
kylelibra
I had no idea this code was such a big part of pop culture. There are some
really mainstream sites listed.

Now that I'm thinking this through...the type people who do the technical work
behinds the sites probably sneak this stuff in.

------
mambodog
Won't load for me. DDoS by Konami Code?

